# 'Unique' accomodation, Sept, anywhere in Ireland?



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

Hi all,

we have the 1st week in September off and are thinking of spending it in Ireland (fingers crossed for the sunshine!).  Hoping to stay somewhere a little different (not Kerry / Cork), that has good pubs, restaurants and scenery close.  Maybe lakeside / mountain accomodation or coastal?

Has anyone any good receommendations for that somewhere a 'little different'?  Preferably self catering...


----------



## WaterSprite (24 Jul 2008)

The landmark trust has castles etc. for rent - all self catering I think.  Certainly a little different!  Depends on how many you are - there are v few for e.g. 2 people

Sprite


----------



## ckc123 (24 Jul 2008)

We have had a lot of luck with the Hidden Ireland website - they have some amazing and definitely 'different' self catering properties!


----------



## Caveat (24 Jul 2008)

Have a look at www.trinityisland.com 

Stayed there before - very nice and private if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## 3CC (24 Jul 2008)

I think I remember that you can rent lighthouses that are not longer in use (the land based ones obviously). Might be very different and will certainly have a view!


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks guys - yes, just 2 of us (at the moment anyway!).  I had a look at the landmark trust wesbite and there's a few of us getting together to rent a castle next March, should be fun.  Will try Hidden Ireland and Trinity Island for a browse.. thanks.


----------



## bamboozle (24 Jul 2008)

Recently I spent a few nights in Lough rynn castle in Leitrim, brought bikes up and did plenty of cycling round the area, the package we got also include a cruise on the Shannon, afternoon tea in the gardens of the castle, very good value and I must say its a good as anywhere we’ve stayed in Ireland.


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

Have you got any links for that bamboozle?


----------



## Caveat (24 Jul 2008)

Good luck with your searches, but if it's only the two of you, _Trinityisland _will work out expensive.


----------



## bamboozle (24 Jul 2008)

www.*loughrynn*.ie/


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Good luck with your searches, but if it's only the two of you, _Trinityisland _will work out expensive.


 
Yup!  Great place though, definately one for the list for next year I think...


----------



## z105 (24 Jul 2008)

How about here - 

http://www.irishlandmark.com/properties/restored_wicklow-head-lighthouse.asp


----------



## Welfarite (24 Jul 2008)

www.lustybegisland.com in Fermanagh. heaard good reports of it.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

Welfarite said:


> www.lustybegisland.com in Fermanagh. heaard good reports of it.


Did they not pay their web hosting bills?


----------



## briancbyrne (24 Jul 2008)

everthink of hiring a riverboat on the shannon and calling into towns / villages along it?


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> How about here -
> 
> http://www.irishlandmark.com/properties/restored_wicklow-head-lighthouse.asp


 
*Special Note: *There are 109 steps to the kitchen on the top floor... 

might be a bit of hardwork for a week !


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

briancbyrne said:


> everthink of hiring a riverboat on the shannon and calling into towns / villages along it?


 
Never thought of that Briancbyrne - will do a search and see how the prices work out.  As a general rule, is it expensive?


----------



## z105 (24 Jul 2008)

> *Special Note: *There are 109 steps to the kitchen on the top floor...
> 
> might be a bit of hardwork for a week !



That ought to get you/keep you fit !!


----------



## Plek Trum (24 Jul 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> That ought to get you/keep you fit !!


 
I'd need another week off after it to recover!


----------



## briancbyrne (24 Jul 2008)

Plek Trum said:


> Never thought of that Briancbyrne - will do a search and see how the prices work out. As a general rule, is it expensive?


 

Cant be exact but I seem to remember it being around 800 - 1000 for a week - you can bring bikes, with you aswell. Can also have small fishing boat towed behind - also if you have dog - they can be brought


----------



## sandrat (26 Jul 2008)

we got a voucher for emerald star boat people for wedding present and it was about 450 for 3 days. Absolutely brilliant though I'd do it again


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Jul 2008)

www.hotelballymun.com ?


----------



## Rujib (31 Jul 2008)

Hope I am not being a bit presumptious here. We are just starting to renovate a country farm cottage. Very secluded. On a stream with a little bridge to get to the cottage. Mature site. Large trees. Good size organic garden with a whole gambit of best quality veggies. 2 miles to Lahinch beach, golf etc. 4 miles Cliffs of Moher. 10 miles Burren.
Plan is to let cottage with pick your own veggies, gather your own eggs for brekkie, gaze at the farm animals. Learn how to grow the veggies, we will let the visiting kids potter in the garden, plant seeds and so on. End of stay, bring home your own organic goody bag!!
I would love to hear some comments back on this. Do you think there is enough of a niche in the market for our plan?

R


----------

